# one Legged Leg press.



## Erik (Aug 5, 2004)

I don't know if its the leg press machines in my gym ( magnum fittness) or what, but both of them bent within a week of each other. I press somewhere in the 1000lb  nieghborhood and I am sure the machine should be able to handle that but it isnt. The real problem is loading and unloading all those plates.
   I am considering one legged press's to save time with the plates. 
My question is a 2 part deal....
1. are they safe or is the risk of blowing out the keen too great? (lateral stability)
2. is it worth while to just do one leg in favor of a 2 leg workout with all its    attendant stabilizer muscles associated with the 2 leg workout.

Don't mention squats....I do those first then do leg press


----------



## gopro (Aug 6, 2004)

Anyone that knows me is aware that I am a big proponent of single leg presses. It turns a demanding exercise into a KILLER one when you do these one leg at a time. It really bring the adductor muscles into play and you can feel a hard pull on them on the descent of each rep. I find these better than lunges for sure (for bodybuilding purposes).

Just understand that if you can leg press 1000 for 10 you probably cannot single leg press 500 for 10. Doesn't work that way!


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 6, 2004)

I don't have any experience with single leg press, but I have done one leg squats.  Those are definitely killer and helped push up my squat poundages a bit; I assume it would be similar with the leg press.  It is definitely intense.  It's hard to stay focused when you're so punished from the first leg and you still have another leg to go.  If you can manage it, then it's awesome.


----------



## eskimo515 (Aug 6, 2004)

I did single leg presses for the first time a few months ago (my wife put me on to them) and they hurt like a bitch!  I was sore for days.  I have definitely placed them in my rotation.


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 7, 2004)

LOVE single leg leg presses!!  OUCH!


----------



## gopro (Aug 7, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> LOVE single leg leg presses!!  OUCH!



As we can all see...your ASS loves them too


----------



## aztecwolf (Aug 7, 2004)

i do single leg presses on my leg day during shock week, try this one out you will be sweatin and pantin a storm, do 10 with right leg, 10 with left, 8 right, 8 left, 6,6,4,4,2,2,1,1... alternating legs with no rest between, feels great


----------



## BIG C (Aug 7, 2004)

I am going to try those next leg day. Sound cool!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 7, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> As we can all see...your ASS loves them too


Yup it sure does Coach!!!!


----------



## Downtown Guy (Aug 7, 2004)

Any tips on form/technique for one-legged presses?  How do they compare to two-legged presses in regard to potential for damage to the knee?  Thanks for any advice!


----------



## topolo (Aug 7, 2004)

I do one leg presses every couple of weeks and I really like them. Unloading all of those plates is a BITCH


----------



## Pepper (Aug 7, 2004)

I guess you could do like the jerks at my gym and leave them there for some 105 lbs girl to unload....man, I hate that..rude pricks!


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 7, 2004)

I do one leg leg presses all the time & they're great.


----------



## Erik (Aug 8, 2004)

Leg press machines are back up with an improved bar.
So I seriously tried the one legged press, as opposed to just fooling around with it. It works well, I don't know if its better. You know how t is with new movements...wait and see. I know this
1. I can spot with the "off leg" really get to failure
2. Its an excellent way to work the calves also....Now I know who is the weak sister


----------



## Premo55 (Aug 8, 2004)

One legged leg presses are amazing. No other exercise hits my adductors quite as well. Thanks, Gopro

Peace.


----------



## zubairkhan14 (Aug 9, 2004)

are leg presses a really good leg exercise?  I've been working out for a year now but only recently, (3 workouts) have i started doing legs... Do you guys wanna give me some tips cuz my legs are soo weak that i can only squat 135 (not even the right form) but i wanna try so hard to get them strong


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2004)

zubairkhan14 said:
			
		

> are leg presses a really good leg exercise?  I've been working out for a year now but only recently, (3 workouts) have i started doing legs... Do you guys wanna give me some tips cuz my legs are soo weak that i can only squat 135 (not even the right form) but i wanna try so hard to get them strong




Keep squating but use a weight that allows you to have good form.  Deadlifts (all varieties) are important.  Walking lunges are a favorite of mine also.


----------



## Erik (Aug 9, 2004)

Speaking of Abductors (GOPRO). I noticed that right away when doing one legged claf raises (on the sled) after I did the one legged presss. I didnt realize it would be such an effective abductor workout.


----------



## gopro (Aug 9, 2004)

Erik said:
			
		

> Speaking of Abductors (GOPRO). I noticed that right away when doing one legged claf raises (on the sled) after I did the one legged presss. I didnt realize it would be such an effective abductor workout.



Its a very effective adductor workout! It forces them to contract really hard to stabilize the leg!


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 9, 2004)

> are leg presses a really good leg exercise?  I've been working out for
> a year now but only recently, (3 workouts) have i started doing legs...
> Do you guys wanna give me some tips cuz my legs are soo weak that i can
> only squat 135 (not even the right form) but i wanna try so hard to get
> them strong



First try this leg routine.

4 sets of barbell squats (use a bench to make sure you go low enough)
set 1 a weight that you do 10 reps
set 2 a weight that you do 3-5 reps
set 3 a weight that you do 6-8 reps
set 4 a weight that you do8-10 reps

4 sets of hack squats
set 1 a weight that you do 2-4 reps
set 2 a weight that you do 6-8 reps
set 3 a weight that you do 8-10 reps
set 4 a weight that you do 10-12 reps

Stif leg deadlifts (for hamstrings)
set 1 a weight that you do 2-4 reps
set 2 a weight that you do 6-8 reps
set 3 a weight that you do 8-10 reps
set 4 a weight that you do 10-12 reps

Lying hamstring curls
set 1 a weight that you do 2-4 reps
set 2 a weight that you do 6-8 reps
set 3 a weight that you do 8-10 reps
set 4 a weight that you do 10-12 reps

This routine should build up your legs provided you eat enough food & don't train them more than once a week.

Good luck.


----------

